# A long read: "Our Future"



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm sorry this is so long, but it expresses my feelings so closely. Comment if you want. There are no facts here, only an insightful look at where we're going, in my opinion.

This was written in the Daily Record (Ellensburg's paper) on Wed. Oct. 6, 2004. It was written by Mathew (only one t) Manweller who is a Central Washington University political science professor.

The title of the article was "Election determines fate of nation."

"In that this will be my last column before the presidential election there will be no sarcasm, no attempts at witty repartee. The topic is too serious, and the stakes are too high. This November we will vote in the only election during our lifetime that will truly matter. Because America is at a once-in-a-generation crossroads, more than an election hangs in the balance. Down one path lies retreat, abdication and a reign of ambivalence. Down the other lies a nation that is aware of its past and accepts the daunting obligation its future demands. If we choose poorly, the consequences will echo through the next 50 years of history. If we, in a spasm of frustration, turn out the current occupant of the White House, the message to the world and ourselves will be twofold. First, we will reject the notion that America can do big things. Once a nation that tamed a frontier, stood down the Nazis and stood upon the moon, we will announce to the world that bringing democracy to the Middle East is too big of a task for us. But more significantly, we will signal to future presidents that as voters, we are unwilling to tackle difficult challenges, preferring caution to boldness, embracing the mediocrity that has characterized other civilizations.

The defeat of President Bush will send a chilling message to future presidents who may need to make difficult, yet unpopular decisions. America has always been a nation that rises to the demands of history regardless of the costs or appeal. If we turn away from that legacy, we turn away from who we are.

Second, we inform every terrorist organization on the globe that the lesson of Somalia was well learned. In Somalia we showed terrorists that you don't need to defeat America on the battlefield when you can defeat them in the newsroom. They learned that a wounded America can become a defeated America. Twenty-four-hour news stations and daily tracing polls will do the heavy lifting, turning a cut into a fatal blow. Except that Iraq is Somalia times 10. The election of John Kerry will serve notice to every terrorist in every cave that the soft underbelly of American power is the timidity of American voters.

Terrorists will know that a steady stream of grizzly photos for CNN is all you need to break the will of the American people. Our own self-doubt will take it from there. Bin Laden will recognize that he can topple any American administration without setting foot on the homeland.

It is said that America's W.W.II generation is its 'greatest generation.'

But my greatest fear is that it will become known as America's 'last generation.' Born in the bleakness of the Great Depression and hardened in the fire of WW II, they may be the last American generation that understands the meaning of duty, honor and sacrifice. It is difficult to admit, but I know these terms are spoken with only hollow detachment by many (but not all) in my generation. Too many citizens today mistake 'living in America' as 'being an American.' But America has always been more of an idea than a place. When you sign on, you do more than buy real estate. You accept a set of values and responsibilities.

This November, my generation, which has been absent too long, must grasp the obligation that comes with being an American, or fade into the oblivion they may deserve. I believe that 100 years from now historians will look back at the election of 2004 and see it as the decisive election of our century. Depending on the outcome, they will describe it as the moment America joined the ranks of ordinary nations; or they will describe it as the moment the prodigal sons and daughters of the greatest generation accepted their burden as caretakers of the City on the Hill."

Mathew Manweller


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Your right "no facts" like most of the bull you guys parrot from the spinsters. Keep pushing the wedge soon you will be so tired and hungry you will need another banana.
TC


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

TC, he clearly stated at the top of this article that it expressed the way he feels, says there are no facts here, and this is his opinion of where we are going. Isn't there some hockey sticks for you to tape up or something.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Racer he also said "comment if you want". But like always you seem to jump on those who don't think like you. BTW I liked your friendly plug you made about those who don't think like you can get the hell out of your state! I think of this as our state and welcome them. And you wonder why some people think the right is exclusive? Do me a favor don't take a job with ND tourism, or kids, or polotics, I could go on and on you get the idea, oh wait you might not! Is it ok with you for people to develope opinions of their own even if they differ from yours?

Do I have hockey sticks to tape? No I'm not going to do that any more I figure I can outsource that job or I can wait for Bush's temp alien card and pay someone next to nothing to do it and get around minimum wage standards.

Keep up the pot shots Racer its fun.
TC


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

tail chaser said:


> I can wait for Bush's temp alien card and pay someone next to nothing to do it and get around minimum wage standards. TC


You know, we must have millions of minimum wage jobs waiting to be filled, but we can't get "Americans" to fill them, because we're too good for them. I've actually heard people say, "I'm not taking that kind of a job. I can make more on unemployement than that." It has not been my impression that they have been taking those jobs away from anyone that wanted them, so I would say they are welcome to them. We have become a nation who expects someone to give us what they owe us, from the government to our employers, without really giving them what we owe them. I say it's time the government quits making it easier to not work than taking one of those jobs. I've got nothing against anyone who wants to work their a$$ off to try and make their life better rather than expect the government to do it for them. Therefore, be aware, I find that comment personally offensive.


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

TC wrote:


> Do I have hockey sticks to tape? No I'm not going to do that any more I figure I can outsource that job or I can wait for Bush's temp alien card and pay someone next to nothing to do it and get around minimum wage standards.


Take your pot shot at Bush for this, Kerry even agreed with him on the point that immigrant labor is needed. But then went off on a rant of how minimum wage should be raised to $7. My question to those who agree with this thought, Why not raise it to $20?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

TC, I do apologize for the pot shot, it was uncalled for and just not right, I do sincerely apologize, no excuses for me just in a crabby mood and took it out on you, sorry.


----------

